# Good bye



## olivinha

The word “good-bye”, etymologically, is an alteration of _god be with you_. It also seems that the way of saying _good-bye_ in Portuguese, Spanish and Italian has that word _god “_incrusted” in each one of them (a*deus*, a*diós*, a*dio*).
I was wondering about other languages. 
 
Thanks for your feedback.
 
Olivia


----------



## GEmatt

Not in German. "Auf Wiedersehen" expresses the wish to meet again.
Same case with Chinese..


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, До свидания means virtually the same as the German "Auf Wiedersehen". 
But the Russian for 'thanks', спасибо, is an alteration of Спаси Бог! (God save you).


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish, we use _Do widzenia_ or _Do zobaczenia_ they are the translational and semantic equivalents of German and Russian "good-byes".


Tom


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian we say *ha det*, which is short for *ha det bra* - "have it good".


----------



## frenglish

In French the phrase au revoir means until I see you again in much the same way as the german auf weidersehen i think


----------



## übermönch

GEmatt said:


> Not in German. "Auf Wiedersehen" expresses the wish to meet again.


  How could you forget "Tschüss"? It actually developed from 'Adeus' which first evolved to "Adjüss"! 

Rural catholic Germans also sometimes sometimes greet with "Grüß Gott","Greet god".


----------



## olivinha

frenglish said:


> In French the phrase au revoir means until I see you again in much the same way as the german auf weidersehen i think


 
And about "adieu"? Do you know?
Tx!
O


----------



## Thomas1

olivinha said:


> And about "adieu"? Do you know?
> Tx!
> O


It was created from _à Dieu_ which was a truncated version of  _je vous recommande à Dieu_.

Tom


----------



## MingRaymond

olivinha said:


> The word “good-bye”, etymologically, is an alteration of _god be with you_. It also seems that the way of saying _good-bye_ in Portuguese, Spanish and Italian has that word _god “_incrusted” in each one of them (a*deus*, a*diós*, a*dio*).
> I was wondering about other languages.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Olivia


 
Hello Olivia,

I think the Italian word should be addio. Also, I think addio is normally used to mean farewell. 

Cheers,
Ming


----------



## MingRaymond

GEmatt said:


> Not in German. "Auf Wiedersehen" expresses the wish to meet again.
> Same case with Chinese..


 
Yes. The Chinese one is 再見.


----------



## GEmatt

übermönch said:


> How could you forget "Tschüss"? It actually developed from 'Adeus' which first evolved to "Adjüss"!
> 
> Rural catholic Germans also sometimes sometimes greet with "Grüß Gott","Greet god".


 
I didn't know that was where it came from!  Over here, the standard greeting 'Grüezi' and farewell 'Ade' are directly related to the examples you mention.  I guess that makes me a rural Swiss German roman catholic.. I never noticed until you pointed it out


----------



## Honour

In Turkish we say, Allahaısmarladık when we are leaving a place which means "Wished from Allah". We also use görüşürüz which means "we see each other" just like au revoir/arrivederci


----------



## Ilmo

In *Finnish* there are two farewell words.

*Hyvästi* is an apparent adverb form from the word *hyvä*, "good".
It can be interpreted to be shortened from an expression *jää hyvästi* that could be translated "stay well".

The other word is *näkemiin* and it corresponds literally the Spanish "hasta la vista", "to the next time we see each other".

There is no God in these farewell greeting. However, there is a quite ancient saying *Jumalan haltuun *that could be translated into Spanish with "vaya con Dios", but it isn't used anymore.


----------



## ameana7

> In Turkish we say, Allahaısmarladık when we are leaving a place which means "Wished from Allah". We also use görüşürüz which means "we see each other" just like au revoir/arrivederci


 


> *Hyvästi* is an apparent adverb form from the word *hyvä*, "good".
> It can be interpreted to be shortened from an expression *jää hyvästi* that could be translated "stay well".


 
In Turkish, we also say "hoşçakal" which means "stay well", like in Finnish The response to "hoşçakal" is "Güle güle" which can be translated as "go safely". In fact literally "Güle Güle" means "smiley smiley".


----------



## Jeedade

In Dutch you say "tot ziens" which is similar to the German "auf wiedersehen". Then there's "vaarwel" which is the same as farewell.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

MingRaymond said:


> Yes. The Chinese one is .


 
再見  sounds  "zai4 jian4"  (  again see (you)  )


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

olivinha said:


> And about "adieu"? Do you know?
> Tx!
> O


 
Nowadays it sounds a bit old-fashioned.


----------



## iar

In Welsh it is "Hwyl Fawr" which roughly translates as "Big Joy"...or telling someone to have a lot of joy..if you see where Im coming from?!


----------



## Nino pirosmani

In Georgian there are two words for it:
1) The first is pronounced [nakhvamdis]- expresses a wish to see the person again.
2) The second one-[mshvidobit]-wishes someone to be in peace.

And again there are words expressing "Hallo":
1) The first one pronounced [gamarjoba](I person says to the II one);
2) And the second one [gagimarjos](II person returns in answer to the I one);
Both meaning "God will let you win".


----------



## Anatoli

*Japanese:*
 さようなら (sayōnara) (normally just in Hiragana but could be written as 左様なら)
Not sure about the etymology, it just means good-bye. "Sayō" means "like this", "nara" - "if" (always in the post position)

* Chinese (Mandarin):*
 再见 / 再見 zàijiàn Good-bye; See you again - traditional was supplied before, apologies for repeating
zài - again, jiàn - to see

same characters could be used to write the *Cantonese* "zoigin" - goodbye

EDIT:
* ِArabic:*
مع السﻻمة (ma`a as-salāma) (` to convey a guttural `ayn)
Literally: "with safety/security"


----------



## PianoMan

Croation - Dovidenja (similar to Russian and Polish)
Faroese - Farvael (spelled with the connected "ae" symbol)
Indonesian - Selamat tinggal (never see you again)
                  Selamat jalan (good travel)               
                  Sampai jumpa (see you)
                  Daag (bye, taken from the Dutch colonists)


----------



## elroy

Anatoli said:


> *ِArabic:*
> مع السلامة (ma`a as-salāma) (` to convey a guttural `ayn)
> Literally: "with peace safety/security"


 There are other possibilities:

إلى اللقاء (_ila 'l-liqaa'_) - lit. until the meeting (i.e. until our next meeting)
وداعًا (_wadaa'an_) - from the verb ودّع (_wadda'a_) "to say goodbye to/to see off."  This word has no other meaning and is used exclusively in the context of bidding someone farewell.  

Of course, we do use some expressions using "God," for example:

حفظك الله (_HafiDHaka 'l-laahu_) - lit. May God protect you. 

In colloquial (Palestinian) Arabic, a common way to say goodbye is

الله معك (_alla ma'ak_) - lit. God be with you.


----------



## olivinha

PianoMan said:


> Indonesian - Selamat tinggal (*never see you again*)


 
Now THAT is some good-bye! 

Olivia


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In Persian:
خدا حافظ
khodâ hâfez
lit. God Protector; may God protect you.

I heard many Pakistani and Indian muslims using this phrase as well.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Little_Little

In Catalan it's adéu!!!

(similar to French, Italian, Spanish...)


----------



## elroy

Frank06 said:


> In Persian:
> خدا حافظ
> khodâ hâfez
> lit. God Protector; may God protect you.


 I know that it is used in Bengali.  I had no idea it was of Persian origin.


----------



## John-Paul

In Dutch we say "tot ziens" (see you later, au revoir) but "ajuus" (from "a deus" ) is old- fashioned. Nowadays it is "de groeten" (lit. the greetings) or "de ballen" (lit. the balls).


----------



## PaoPao

Tambien existe el popular "chau".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

elroy said:


> I know that it is used in Bengali. I had no idea it was of Persian origin.


 
It's also used in Urdu. 
khodâ hâfez or khodâfez  خدافظ  ( God the keeper )  
The meaning is about the same as “adiós” or “adieu” : “God be with you” -  And it’s very close to Arabic :    حفظك الله (_HafiDHaka 'l-laahu_). I think the Persian word "to protect" is  borrowed from Arabic.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Thai 
There are several possibilities
สวัสดีครับ – sawàt- dii khrup 
สวัสดีคะ- sawàt-dii khâ
This is a common greeting,  used to bid good morning as well as good bye : It means something like happiness to you; the first phrase is said by men, the second by women . If you are leaving, you can say as well:   
ปก่อน-pai kawn  ( going first )
 If you’re the one staying, you bid farewell by saying:  
โชคดี- chôkh-dii  ( good luck) 
 
In Swahili  
Kwa heri ( word for word:with good luck )  
 
 In Amharic  ( I can’t use the Amharic writing ) 
There are several possibilities, for instance:  
Dähna hun ( Masc. ) Dähna huñi  ( Fem. ) ( be fine ) or  Dähna yïwalu ( spend the day well )
 
 
In Quechua
Huk  p’unchawkama    (word for wor: “untill some day” )


----------



## avalon2004

The word *αντίο* [a(n)dío] is used in Greek though I am guessing it is of Latin origin (it has no literal meaning). The more informal term is *γεια* [ya] which can also mean "hi".


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> In Polish, we use _Do widzenia_ or _Do zobaczenia_ they are the translational and semantic equivalents of German and Russian "good-byes".
> 
> 
> Tom


Some old catholic people still use "Z Bogiem" ( means : "With God" ) or "Zostańcie z Bogiem" ( means: "Rest with God". ) However it is not very frequent.


----------



## minnieeco

In Chinese, we say:
zai(4)jian(4)
Chinese simplified: 再见

Minnie


----------



## vince

Cantonese:
zoi gin (pronounced "joy geen" (hard g)) - related to Mandarin zai jian

French:
Adieu (farewell)
Au revoir (goodbye)
À plus tard (see you later)
À bientôt (see you soon)


----------



## roh3x2n

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> In Persian:
> خدا حافظ
> khodâ hâfez
> lit. God Protector; may God protect you.
> 
> I heard many Pakistani and Indian muslims using this phrase as well.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



well i guess you guys are missing something.
khuda hafiz is short form of khuda hafez_et basheh.
_which means God Protect you.
or in safety of God.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

vince said:


> Cantonese:
> zoi gin (pronounced "joy geen" (hard g)) - related to Mandarin zai jian
> 
> French:
> Adieu (farewell)
> Au revoir (goodbye)
> À plus tard (see you later)
> À bientôt (see you soon)


 
Colloquially: *" A plus "*, derived from " A plus tard ". The "s" is pronounced.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


roh3x2n said:


> well i guess you guys are missing something.
> khuda hafiz is short form of khuda hafez_et basheh.
> _which means God Protect you.
> or in safety of God.


Very interesting, I didn't know that.
On the other hand, I never ever heard 'khuda hafez_et basheh' _in Iran. I asked some Iranians and they all agreed that the full form is a very formal way of saying bubye, hardly used by anybody, and certainly not in daily life in 'average' circumstances.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*להתראות* (_lehitra'ot_), literally "to see one another"


(I can't think of a similar expression with God.)


----------



## BriTexan

In Tagalog = "_Paalam"_ for Goodbye/So long or "_Hanggang sa muli..."_ for see you later or till then.

In Southern part of the Philippines the word _"adyos"_ /ɑˈðyɔs/ for goodbye is still used but not much among young people. Instead, they normally say, _"bye-bye"_.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

MingRaymond said:


> Hello Olivia,
> 
> I think the Italian word should be addio. Also, I think addio is normally used to mean farewell.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ming


 
Hi all!
Actually, despite clearly having the same origin of Spanish _adiós_, Italian _addio_ has a narrower meaning. It means _farewell_, in the sense that is a _good-bye_ to a person one presume to never see again!
So, it is quite rare....unless you are joking with somebody or you break up with your partner....but you don't use it to say good-bye to somebody!
The most common expressionois _arrivederci_. It comes from _a + ri + vedere + ci_ (to + again + see + us) and means exactly _au revoir_ in French. This is pretty formal but if you want to be even more formal you can use _arrivederla._ It means _"to see you again"_ but with the formal pronoun l_ei_ (same _idea of vous in French, usted _in Spanish and _Sie _in German), not with _tu. _In an even greater quest for formality, some people even write the L in capital letters!

Getting to informal ways of saying good-bye, _ciao_ is perfect!_  _
Then we have a myriad of other informal expressions such as:
ci vediamo (similar to _arrivederci_ but this is informal)
a dopo (see you later)
a presto (see you soon)
a tra poco (see you very soon, see you in a few minutes)
a prestissimo (see you soon, but it show you are really looking forward to meet again, it is not just perfunctory)
alla prossima (see you the next time [we meet] )
ci sentiamo (let's keep in touch, literaly: let's hear from each other)
sentiamoci (same as above)

Alla prossima!


----------



## Jeedade

PaoPao said:


> Tambien existe el popular "chau".


I have also heard this in Brazilian Portuguese. Does this derive from the Italian "ciao" or does it have other roots?


----------



## olivinha

Jeedade said:


> I have also heard this in Brazilian Portuguese. Does this derive from the Italian "ciao" or does it have other roots?


 
Yes, it's from the Italian _ciao_. In Brazil, it has its own spelling too: _tchau_. I am not sure about other lusophone nations.
O


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In French an informal way of saying good-bye is _tchao_!
It's interesting because in Italian _ciao_ means both _hi/hello_ and _good-bye_, while in French it's only the latter....what about in Portoguese? Something tells me it's only for good-bye, right?


----------



## olivinha

DrLindenbrock said:


> In French an informal way of saying good-bye is _tchao_!
> It's interesting because in Italian _ciao_ means both _hi/hello_ and _good-bye_, while in French it's only the latter....what about in Portoguese? Something tells me it's only for good-bye, right?


 
You got it, in Portuguese _tchau_ only works for _good-bye_.
O


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


olivinha said:


> You got it, in Portuguese _tchau_ only works for _good-bye_.
> O


In Belgium (Flanders) too it is used quite often, with the same meaning (goodbye). 
We also use French 'salut' (and local derivations) in the same way.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## marcia honda

sayonara in japanese


----------



## marcia honda

ma-salam in arabic


----------



## marcia honda

"khoda hafez" in farsi


----------



## AGATHA2

übermönch said:


> Rural catholic Germans also sometimes sometimes greet with "Grüß Gott","Greet god".


 

Ach, Übermönch !!!  Not only rural catholics say "Grüß Gott" and it doesn´t mean "greet God" but "may god greet you"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In Náhuatl.- (Mexican language) it's Aneh


----------



## panjabigator

As I have said before, greeting and departure terms in South Asia are usually dictated by religion.  

In Urdu, like many of you have said, it is /Khodaa hafiz/. /Khodaa/ comes from the Farsi for God and /hafiz/ comes from the Arabic for safty (or something related I presume...I don't know if it's safe or safty).  So it means "may God protect you."  This phrase is not limited to just Urdu speakers because many South Asian muslims use it, irrespective of language.  I would say the phrase is more prevalent in the Indo-Aryan languages of South Asia than the Dravidian, but I can't say for certain because I have never met a Dravidian muslim.  

I personally say /Khodaa hafiz/ a lot to all my muslim friends because I like it.  Also gaining popularity is /allah hafiz/, but I don't use it.  

For Sikhs, there are several:  /sat srii akaal/ (God is truth/timeless), /rab rakhkhaa/  (equivalent to /khodaa hafiz/), 

A generic Panjabi farewell is /phir milaa.nge/ which means "we'll meet again."


----------



## Jeedade

AGATHA2 said:


> Ach, Übermönch !!! Not only rural catholics say "Grüß Gott" and it doesn´t mean "greet God" but "may god greet you"


Also "Grüß Sie Gott" / "Grüß Euch Gott" is used. But are they used as goodbye, or only as hello? 
What about the beautiful "_pfüeti" _(spelling?). Where does that come from?


----------



## AGATHA2

Jeedade said:


> Also "Grüß Sie Gott" / "Grüß Euch Gott" is used. But are they used as goodbye, or only as hello?
> What about the beautiful "_pfüeti" _(spelling?). Where does that come from?


 

"Grüß Gott" is used more as "hello", but sometimes also as "goodby". Using  it as "goodby" it sometimes  becomes a little bit ironic and could mean "leave me alone".

"Pfierti" (or however you could transcribe it  ) comes from " (Gott) behüte dich"  what means "may god preserve you". Its the dialect from an austrian region and even young people coming from there still use it and other austrians do understand it.


----------



## jun

In Korean: " 안녕 "


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian there are some ways to say _goodbye_ and the most common come first in my list: 

*La revedere* = just like the Italian "_arrivederci_" and French "_au revoir_" 
*Pa* = very informal "bye"
*Salve* = not that common, exists in Italian too

 robbie


----------



## Jeedade

AGATHA2 said:


> "Pfierti" (or however you could transcribe it  ) comes from " (Gott) behüte dich" what means "may god preserve you". Its the dialect from an austrian region and even young people coming from there still use it and other austrians do understand it.


It is also used in Bavaria (even by young people).



robbie_SWE said:


> *Salve* = not that common, exists in Italian too


Yes, but "salve" is not used as goodbye in Italy (AFAIK)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

robbie_SWE said:


> *Salve* = not that common, exists in Italian too


 
Yes, but in Italian "salve" is used as "hello", not as "goodbye"!  
Salve is a more formal than "ciao" but less formal than "buongiorno" or similar expressions.
I use it with most professors at university (especially the ones I see the most) or with my friends' parents.
Just note that "salve" and French "salut" share the same origin.


PS oops sorry, I hadn't seen Jeedade's post...anyway, your assumption was correct


----------



## roxyfoxy

In Romanian we say "LA REVEDERE!" which basicaly means "See you again!". It's the same with the Ge word  "auf wiedersehen!". The Romanians also use the word "ADIO" like the Sp and It, but it has a more emphatic sense than "La revedere!";"adio" stresses the fact that the sepparation is definite.


----------



## cjlr

In Latin the words for goodbye come from the verb valeo, to be well or to be strong.
*vale* is the singular form.
*valete* is the plural form.
I'm not sure if there are other ways to say it, but that's the one I know.


----------



## LMLM

In Spanish:
Adiós=Good bye
Hasta luego=See you later
Hasta la vista=See you again
Hasta la próxima=See you next time
"Adiós" is very formal and is a _good-bye_ to a person one presume to never see again. I think is very similar to Italian _addio._
"Hasta luego" is informal but it is often the use of the word "chao" (from Italian ciao). It is very informal and only for good-bye, like in French and Portuguese.
My grandmother always uses "Hasta mañana"=See you tomorrow, with the meaning of good-bye (It is not sure we see the following day).


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Tạm biệt*


----------



## Abbassupreme

roh3x2n said:


> well i guess you guys are missing something.
> khuda hafiz is short form of khuda hafez_et basheh._
> which means God Protect you.
> or in safety of God.


 
Not necessarily.  I've NEVER heard of the saying you've used actually being USED, despite the fact that it IS perfectly correct.
By the way, haafez comes from Arabic (Def: "protector"), so the PURE Persian way of saying this VERY thing ("God be your protector," roughly) is "Khodaa Negahdaar"


----------

